# Watermark in collections?



## Dragon Fighter (Apr 5, 2015)

I bought the Lightroom mobile and I must say it is pretty nice. Now I can sync easily my LR files with my iPad in a breeze. What I couldn't do is syncing my collections to the iPad with a LR watermark. Anybody?


----------



## Modesto Vega (Apr 5, 2015)

Watermarks are only added when a derivative image is created, although, I am no LR mobile expert, I suspect the synchronisation between LR and LR mobile does not produce any derivative images -  e.g., TIFF of JPEG exports.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes, that's right. Currently exporting a file from LR mobile doesn't have the capability to include a watermark. That feature has been requested, because currently not even copyright info can be included on the exported image.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 5, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> currently not even copyright info can be included on the exported image.



It can if it has already been entered in LrDesktop. But you can't add/edit it in LrM.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 5, 2015)

What do you mean John.....export from LrD to add the watermark/copyright info, add back to catalog, sync with LRm? Or something else? 

I was thinking of this feature request from Rikk, which surfaced on my radar a few days ago.


----------



## Dragon Fighter (Apr 6, 2015)

johnbeardy said:


> It can if it has already been entered in LrDesktop. But you can't add/edit it in LrM.



Would you please tell me how?
The only way I found was exporting to HD in jpeg with the watermark and then create a collection with this exported folder. But I don't find this very useful.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry, ignore me. I read "currently not even copyright info can be included *in* the exported image" when it clearly said "on". The watermarking feature is obviously needed for LrM.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 6, 2015)

Thought it would be that. Poor choice of words on my part, should never have included the copyright word, sorry it led to confusion.


----------



## EstherBeaton (Oct 9, 2016)

I found an easy workaround. On my iPad, I select a photo from one of my Collections in Lr mobile. Using the Share icon, I select the option "Save to Camera Roll". I use iWatermark App, free version, and now open it and follow the prompts to create the watermark. It gives you plenty of design and layout options, as well as saving it as a template. When you hit Save, the option comes up to upload directly to various social media platforms, if you have them configured, or to save it back to Camera Roll. So the whole process takes less than a minute.


----------

